# Bugle at 4am



## renemongeau (1 Nov 2019)

Hello

I played bugle younger but I had to stop in order to stay alive. Can I bring it with me?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Nov 2019)

owl timer said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I played bugle younger but I had to stop in order to stay alive. Can I bring it with me?
> 
> ...



Bring it where—to BMQ? If you’re asking if you can blare it at 4am there (hence the title of your post) I’d lean heavily into the “staying alive” portion as an attractive option if/when you arrive, so I’d recommend not bringing it with you.

But if this is seriously a legitimate question, you wouldn’t want to anyway. Practice your musical hobbies once training is out of the way. Brass (and other musical) instruments can be costly to repair if damaged, scratched, dented, etc. Plus it would be in lockup for at least half the course and there’s nowhere to play it there.


----------



## Weinie (1 Nov 2019)

During a tour in Bosnia(roto 2 in 98) our G1 brought his grandfather's pipes which he played both incessantly and badly. The Czech helo det pers who were co-located with us in VK had a 500 DM bounty on whomever could bring the pipes to them, which they vowed to drop in the middle of the biggest minefield in Bosnia from one of their Hips. The G1 spent 5 months of misery carrying his pipes with him everywhere.

Leave your bugle at home


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Nov 2019)

Weinie said:
			
		

> During a tour in Bosnia(roto 2 in 98) our G1 brought his grandfather's pipes which he played both incessantly and badly. The Czech helo det pers who were co-located with us in VK had a 500 DM bounty on whomever could bring the pipes to them, which they vowed to drop in the middle of the biggest minefield in Bosnia from one of their Hips. The G1 spent 5 months of misery carrying his pipes with him everywhere.
> 
> Leave your bugle at home



The definition of a gentleman?

A man who can play the bagpipes (or bugle) but doesn't.


----------



## Kilted (2 Nov 2019)

In my 12+ years in I have been woken up by an instrument twice, both times it was bagpipes, once on exercise and once while visiting our Allied Regiment in England (it didn't help with the hangover.) I feel that if random person was to start playing a non-issued bugle without permission early in the morning that it would be sorted out at the lowest level.


----------



## mariomike (2 Nov 2019)

> Irving Berlin - 'Oh, How I Hate to get up in the Morning'
> 
> A bugler in the army is the luckiest of men,
> He wakes the boys at five and then goes back to bed again;
> ...



The hero in "From here to Eternity" was a bugler. In the movie, it was apparently the best job in a US Army rifle company.

"This is the Army,

Do what the buglers command
They're in the Army and not in a band"


----------



## brihard (2 Nov 2019)

Kilted said:
			
		

> In my 12+ years in I have been woken up by an instrument twice, both times it was bagpipes, once on exercise and once while visiting our Allied Regiment in England (it didn't help with the hangover.) I feel that if random person was to start playing a non-issued bugle without permission early in the morning that it would be sorted out at the lowest level.



I’m professionally obligated to discourage savage beatings. So with that said, we aspire to abide by civilized standards of conduct. But civilized conduct is sometimes a luxury reserved for civilized situations and civilized times. Any musical instrument at 4 a.m. flagrantly fails both parts.

There is a thin veneer of civilization overtop of man’s capacity for savagery. That veneer scratches easily, and can tear with not much difficulty at all.


----------



## jeffb (2 Nov 2019)

And there we have it folks, officially the worst idea ever posted on army.ca!


----------



## mariomike (2 Nov 2019)

The bugle seems to have been more popular as a musical instrument during the war,



> Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy of Company B
> 
> But then his number came up and he was gone with the draft
> He's in the army now blowing reveille
> ...



For reference to the discussion,

Bugle Calls  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/97739.0


----------



## Journeyman (2 Nov 2019)

Bring it, and play it with enthusiasm!  You're not going to get Top Candidate if you don't stand out!   op:

/Darwin Award fan


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Nov 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> . . . Any musical instrument at 4 a.m. flagrantly fails both parts.



Especially when it deprives one of an hour of sleep.

https://forces.ca/en/how-to-join/#btt


> Daily routine
> 
> Your days start at 5 am. and ends at 10 pm. Each training day consists of physical training, marching, classes and practical sessions on a variety of military subjects. You will spend your evenings maintaining personal equipment and living quarters, and prepare for the next day’s activities.


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Nov 2019)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Bring it, and play it with enthusiasm!  You're not going to get Top Candidate if you don't stand out!   op:
> 
> /Darwin Award fan



And just because I know there are some 'Light Infantry Lurkers' no doubt holding themselves back out there, here's the playbook for you 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIn-fvoCCCU


----------



## Kilted (2 Nov 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I’m professionally obligated to discourage savage beatings. So with that said, we aspire to abide by civilized standards of conduct. But civilized conduct is sometimes a luxury reserved for civilized situations and civilized times. Any musical instrument at 4 a.m. flagrantly fails both parts.
> 
> There is a thin veneer of civilization overtop of man’s capacity for savagery. That veneer scratches easily, and can tear with not much difficulty at all.



That wasn't what I was referring to, although I'm aware that that is the traditional meaning. I'm sure there are many ways to motivate someone to not play the bugle at 4am.


----------



## brihard (2 Nov 2019)

Kilted said:
			
		

> That wasn't what I was referring to, although I'm aware that that is the traditional meaning. I'm sure there are many ways to motivate someone to not play the bugle at 4am.



Instrument-Rectal Integration is another option that would probably be considered, as well as experimentally determining the instrument's utility as a parachute, or as a traffic-calming device.


----------



## renemongeau (3 Nov 2019)

I know the bugle is a mellifluous martial brass musical instrument that sounds better than a trumpet. Also, the Canadian Force gets up in some tradition in which one makes anachronisms between technologies and culture. In the same mind, I wondered much more if I called troops on the tarmac with this instrument. I don’t have this top-notch standing to be more characteristically particular with a bugle than someone else’s.

​



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Nov 2019)

“Mellifluous” and “4am” do not intersect on a Venn diagram.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (3 Nov 2019)

G2G, I suspect that you are either engaging a spambot or somebody who doesn't speak english and ran their post through google translate.


----------



## renemongeau (3 Nov 2019)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> G2G, I suspect that you are either engaging a spambot or somebody who doesn't speak english and ran their post through google translate.


OMG, between you and me, I suspect you speak English without any relevant argument. 


https://www.englishclub.com/writing/capital-letters.htm

You should use Oxford Dictionary instead of Google. This is not write Google or my English skills on this topic. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Nov 2019)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> G2G, I suspect that you are either engaging a spambot or somebody who doesn't speak english and ran their post through google translate.



I think you have a great deal of correctness in the Taco Royal Ocean.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (3 Nov 2019)

owl timer said:
			
		

> OMG, between you and me, I suspect you speak English without any relevant argument.
> 
> 
> https://www.englishclub.com/writing/capital-letters.htm
> ...



I rest my case.  8)


----------



## brihard (3 Nov 2019)

At least it’s the 4am bugle and not the 4am bulge.


----------



## renemongeau (3 Nov 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> At least it’s the 4am bugle and not the 4am bulge.


Thanks, I have learnt a new word. [emoji106][emoji4]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueFalcon109 (4 Nov 2019)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> G2G, I suspect that you are either engaging a spambot or somebody who doesn't speak english and ran their post through google translate.



Okay good, so I'm not the only one who thought this. When the OP first posted, I was convinced it was a troll so I figured I'd let someone else jump on this metaphoric grenade.  :rofl:



			
				owl timer said:
			
		

> Thanks, I have learnt a new word. [emoji106][emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Guys, c'mon, this is clearly someone trolling the forums.


----------



## NavyShooter (4 Nov 2019)

Says the Blue Falcon...?



Having played both the bugle and the trumpet before I joined the CAF, I can state with certainty, that there is absolutely zero benefit in bringing one with you to basic training.  

We had two bandsmen on my Basic course in 1992 - on Grad Parade, they were both promoted to Cpl and sent on their PLQ.  I saw one of them in Halifax a few months later as a PO2...that was a 'skilled entry' solution.

Of note, my old trumpet is still at my parent's house, and my bugle?  That's on a shelf in my office.


----------



## brihard (4 Nov 2019)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Says the Blue Falcon...?



I also saw “bugle at 4am” by “BlueFalcon” and got a good chuckle.

I suspect this is probably the CAF subreddit having a laugh at our expense. But it’s well executed.


----------



## BlueFalcon109 (4 Nov 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I also saw “bugle at 4am” by “BlueFalcon” and got a good chuckle.
> 
> *I suspect this is probably the CAF subreddit having a laugh at our expense.* But it’s well executed.



No comment  :-X


----------



## brihard (4 Nov 2019)

BlueFalcon109 said:
			
		

> No comment  :-X



Sorry, I meant the original poster and basically everything he's posted.


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Nov 2019)

Hint: “mellifluous” = 巧   (ie.Qiǎo - Mandarin)


----------



## BlueFalcon109 (4 Nov 2019)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Hint: “mellifluous” = 巧   (ie.Qiǎo - Mandarin)



Hmm.... how suspicious that you knew that.. You know what, I'm beginning to think that owl timer is just G2G's dummy account - he's playing both sides.


----------



## BlueFalcon109 (4 Nov 2019)

BlueFalcon109 said:
			
		

> Hmm.... how suspicious... You know what, I'm beginning to think that owl timer is just G2G's dummy account - he's playing both sides.


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Nov 2019)

BlueFalcon109 said:
			
		

> Hmm.... how suspicious that you knew that.. You know what, I'm beginning to think that owl timer is just G2G's dummy account - he's playing both sides.



Credit of far greater worth have than I for such made conclusions to be validated.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (4 Nov 2019)

Well, as fun as it’s been, there isn’t anything intelligent worth adding here.

Rest assured, DS has reviewed relevant elements and G2G isn’t playing both sides.

So, until another user questions the necessity of mellifluousness during basic by whichever musical means able, I think we’re done here.

...And mellifluous is now my new favourite word.

Locked


----------

